# Reptile Collection stolen from NSW Wildlife Reserve



## Snapped (Oct 1, 2017)

Link to story here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-01/reptiles-stolen-from-wildlife-reserve/9005492

A collection of reptiles has been stolen from a wildlife reserve on the New South Wales' mid-north coast.



Kotara's Blackbutt Reserve said their entire reptile collection was stolen during a break-in overnight.

Among the reptiles stolen were a spotted python, an olive python, shingle back lizards and frilled-neck lizards.

The City of Newcastle posted on social media asking for anyone with information to call police.

Some locals took to Facebook to suggest their reptiles could be borrowed by the reserve for the exhibits.

The wildlife reserve, located in Newcastle, said the daily reptile show was now cancelled until further notice.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 1, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/walkaboutwildlife/posts/1853971327961379

Another collection stolen very recently.

Time to lock up your outdoor babies people


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 1, 2017)

Obviously someone knows who did this and you can only hope they do the right thing. Any reptile collection open to the public needs cctv and other security, sad but thats the world we live in. Cammo had a number of lizards stolen a few months back but they caught the creeps after he put cctv images on Facebook, unfortunately some of the animals were not recovered, used to pay for drugs.
Personally I have spent a lot of money on walls, fences, electric gate, locks, lights, alarms, cctv, ir cameras and "other" security and they need to get past 2 german shepherds plus my neighbours have good security and cctv. Only people I know well get near my reptiles and friends need to phone first to get in. I even read my own power and gas meters.
Keeping your address secret when selling/buying reptiles may not be enough because of concerns over security of NSW NPWS and other databases.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 1, 2017)

Will never understand why any wildlife center where animals are on display to the public don't have cctv. Its a big enough worry at home as YT points out......We have several 'large' Rotties to protect our collection but even that likely wouldn't stop someone who really wants to get in.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 1, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Will never understand why any wildlife center where animals are on display to the public don't have cctv. Its a big enough worry at home as YT points out......We have several 'large' Rotties to protect our collection but even that likely wouldn't stop someone who really wants to get in.


I used to breed black cockatoos back in the days they were worth a bit and you have the same problem with birds. My shepherds are trained to only eat food presented to them in a certain way which makes it hard to poison them.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 7, 2017)

Blackbutt did have CCTV, but no positive identifying traits (eg. faces) were caught on camera. The intruders broke the lock, smashed the glass and grabbed everything. They were very well prepared, with the right amount of bags and everything. Then they took off in their vehicle.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 7, 2017)

so they knew how many there were? sounds like it could've (partially) been an inside job, or they'd been planning such for the weeks leading up to it.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah... I asked someone at the Reptile Park about it... not an inside job, they think, but it was definitely well planned.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Makes me worry about moving our lacies and frillies outside.And my son was wondering why I wanted to put CCTV outside.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Makes me worry about moving our lacies and frillies outside.And my son was wondering why I wanted to put CCTV outside.


Still got a bluey? He'll take care of intruders.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Still got a bluey? He'll take care of intruders.


Dogs are like locks, they only keep the honest people out.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 7, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Still got a bluey? He'll take care of intruders.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Darren,but I don't think a bluey is going to scare off someone trying to steal my lacies or frillies! If they aren't scarey enough a blue tongue is doing nothing to scare off reptile thieves,might scare off a few snails,maybe.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2017)

Our last bluey would let people in, but not let them out.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 7, 2017)

don't think you'd need a guard for the lacies, they'd take care of them themselves.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Dogs are like locks, they only keep the honest people out


I was hoping you meant a blue cattle dog :s

I was meant to quote @pinefamily but I guess I was too tired, first thing I did this morning


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Living in the Macleay Valley years ago, I had 3 German Shepherds which we used to breed, 2 pups of mine, (Flash & Darcy) actually ended up working on the police force in Western Australia... the right dogs keep everyone out, honest or dishonest. The dishonest people are only kidding themselves if they wanna take on 3 shepherds. One bloke found that out the hard way on New Year's day 2000. Climbed the 6ft fence after repeated warnings to move on, ignoring me and abusing my dogs repeatedly to the point they'd worked themselves into a frenzy and were frothing from their mouths... he needed urgent medical attention after scaling the fence, his clothes and himself were shredded... the cops came a while later to apparently "shoot the dogs"... they were told to go right ahead but be warned if they do, they'd be buried in the hill alongside the dogs. That was that, they left without further ado. Cctv and such is good if you want recorded footage of a crime being committed on your property so you can watch it over and over and get angrier and angrier at the system and how it fails decent people... footage that can be used as evidence for a prosecution to not even happen... or, If you instead want to prevent it, get some good dogs. Simple.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 8, 2017)

Dogs only work with serious bad guys if they are trained not to take food thrown over the fence.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Dogs only work with serious bad guys if they are trained not to take food thrown over the fence.


You couldn't give my dogs a sideways look let alone food. Never had cctv or high tech security, just dogs. Never had any dramas with wannabe crims.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

If you have something that someone wants badly enough dogs will not stop them. As Yellowtail said baiting is easy for someone to do. It would have to be a very well trained animal to not take a bait when you aren't around.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> If you have something that someone wants badly enough dogs will not stop them. As Yellowtail said baiting is easy for someone to do. It would have to be a very well trained animal to not take a bait when you aren't around.


I've got turtles that no one else in the country or the world has... I'll back the dogs. Short of rocking up with an RPG, no one is going to try.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I've got turtles that no one else in the country or the world has... I'll back the dogs. Short of rocking up with an RPG, no one is going to try.


Each to their own but that is not information that I would be putting on a public forum that also contains your full name and an approximate location.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

It's already well known.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I've got turtles that no one else in the country or the world has... I'll back the dogs. Short of rocking up with an RPG, no one is going to try.


Do you have security guards for your turtles? I’m sure there’s a reason why no one else in the world does, care to say what type of turtles?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

The dogs are the guards mate, that's the point.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

if people wanted the money enough, which aturtle that no one else in the world has is sure as hell unique and special to give them all the money they want, they would, dogs or no dogs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Let's agree to disagree.. no normal civilian is packing enough heat to roll up on 3 ballistic shepherds. I guess if you're picturing Chihuahuas, your comment is valid. But no.
[doublepost=1512729079,1512728982][/doublepost]Seriously watch some YouTube videos of personal protection German Shepherds and think about it a bit more.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Kev seems to have this attitude that he knows everything better than everybody else and he is impervious to attack from criminals because of his dogs.
If criminals want something THEY WILL GET IT!!!!! You could stand there with a shotgun and you wont stop them!!!!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Kev seems to have this attitude that he knows everything better than everybody else and he is impervious to attack from criminals because of his dogs.
> If criminals want something THEY WILL GET IT!!!!! You could stand there with a shotgun and you wont stop them!!!!


No I just know MY situation and my dogs better than YOU or anyone else. And no, I wouldn't need anything to stop them because they wouldn't risk their throats. Common sense suggests no reptile thief values a turtle more than their life.

Here's a pair... imagine now a trio... do your best. Worth risking?? Nope


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> No I just no MY situation and my dogs better than YOU or anyone else. And no, I wouldn't need anything to stop them because they wouldn't risk their throats. Common sense suggests no reptile thief values a turtle more than their life.
> 
> Here's a pair... imagine now a trio... do your best. Worth risking?? Nope



Don't you own Jack Russels now and the Shepherds are from years ago. Not much bigger than a Chihuahua, if so.
I also think the Police would have had a lot more to say if you really did threaten their lives like you stated.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

look at what people will do for drugs/money, with the amount of cash you'd get from selling those turtles people would risk their throat, and many would be able to win, even against great danes, the people who would steal turtles in the first place aren't just your normal old joes, either.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Don't you own Jack Russels now and the Shepherds are from years ago. Not much bigger than a Chihuahua, if so.
> I also think the Police would have had a lot more to say if you really did threaten their lives like you stated.


I've still got shepherds on my block out of town. And no mate, they knew they were in the wrong. We bred shepherds for the force.
[doublepost=1512730746,1512730675][/doublepost]


Imported_tuatara said:


> look at what people will do for drugs/money, with the amount of cash you'd get from selling those turtles people would risk their throat, and many would be able to win, even against great danes, the people who would steal turtles in the first place aren't just your normal old joes, either.


Like I said let's agree to disagree. They wouldn't bother and if they Did, well they'd quickly regret it. Lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

So you are saying that you have turtles that no one else in Australia or even the world has and they are just sitting on a block out of town?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm saying my turtles are well protected cobber.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's a serious German Shepherd.



Shame that the breed has drastically gone downhill, even in the working lines. Hey Kev, what lines were your dogs that went to the police force?

I think geese would be a great deterrent too. Quite a shock having a whole flock chasing you down.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi there, the line was originally a working line out of Tassie.

What makes you say the breed has drastically gone downhill?
[doublepost=1512731827,1512731660][/doublepost]Lol funny you mention geese, we used to have a flock and yes they are nuts!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

because of breeding they look quite a bit different than a while back, in looks they have changed quite dramatically, for the worse imo.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Fair enough. Still look like formidable land sharks to me. Lol


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2017)

Their form has changed to avoid the hip problems endemic to the breed.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Hi there, the line was originally a working line out of Tassie.
> 
> What makes you say the breed has drastically gone downhill?



The show lines for example. Breeders have focused too much on what they believe is a "pretty" dog. The so-called flying trot that they have obsessed over has resulted with an extreme sloping top-line, not to mention the over exaggeration in the angulation of the hind legs which has led to wobbly, unstable hocks. Most working lines these days are bred to compete in Schutzhund and other sports, but they're not serious. If they partake in protection training most buckle under the pressure when they realise it's not a game anymore. Nothing like the dogs with nerves of steel. I have read _The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture_, a very dry read I might add, and very few dogs meet Max von Stephanitz's vision these days.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Their form has changed to avoid the hip problems endemic to the breed.


Yes they are prone to hip dysplasia.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

most breeders don't care for the health of the dog(not saying any dog breeder here doesn't), it's about making a more [email protected]$$ dog or prettier dog because people will pay more money for those, just look at pugs and bulldogs, they have a hard time breathing because of breeding the deformed animals to get to the point of having that snout, and bulldogs are probably the most unhealthy/problematic dogs ever because of the breeding, sadly.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> most breeders don't care for the health of the dog(not saying any dog breeder here doesn't), it's about making a more [email protected]$$ dog or prettier dog because people will pay more money for those, just look at pugs and bulldogs, they have a hard time breathing because of breeding the deformed animals to get to the point of having that snout, and bulldogs are probably the most unhealthy/problematic dogs ever because of the breeding, sadly.


Those and pugs for sure.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

funny how every breed of dog originated from domesticated wolves, makes you think about how much line breeding has been done to get something such as a wolf, to a pug.
[doublepost=1512733439,1512733407][/doublepost]getting way too off-topic too, sorry.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah...what about those teacup Chihuahuas... seriously... wtf.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

the idea of "pocket dogs" or most "pocket" animals is sick in my opinion, even small dogs need exercise, them living in a purse or something all day isn't at all exercise.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Their form has changed to avoid the hip problems endemic to the breed.



Not really. Their body structure has changed to create a dog with the perfect, flying trot that most show line breeders obsess over. Breeder personal interpretation has also changed the breed standard of excellence. The working line dogs have remained relatively the same structurally. Except that they are bred to be bigger, heavier and with larger heads. Once upon a time German Shepherds were not too dissimilar to the humble Kelpie. Lean, light, and athletic. Their original purpose was to herd and protect sheep, as well as to protect their master's family and land.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

kelpies are one of my favourite medium/large dogs, nothing fancy, but not bland imo either.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> kelpies are one of my favourite medium/large dogs, nothing fancy, but not bland imo either.


Some kelpies fetch massive coin too. A farmer paid $12,000 for one at auction in 2012.
[doublepost=1512734164,1512734032][/doublepost]I once had a kelpie × scottish collie. That thing had limitless energy.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> Not really. Their body structure has changed to create a dog with the perfect, flying trot that most show line breeders obsess over. Breeder personal interpretation has also changed the breed standard of excellence. The working line dogs have remained relatively the same structurally. Except that they are bred to be bigger, heavier and with larger heads. Once upon a time German Shepherds were not too dissimilar to the humble Kelpie. Lean, light, and athletic. Their original purpose was to herd and protect sheep, as well as to protect their master's family and land.


Not disagreeing with you, Oshkii. Dog breeders/showers have been known to do some dodgy things. Ever been to a dog show? Seriously, I've never seen so much hair spray and talcum powder. However, the main reason for the change in the look of the GSD's is the hip dysplasia, partly (mostly?) due to the overbreeding of the dog lines.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

there's a free one around here on gumtree, was tempted.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> there's a free one around here on gumtree, was tempted.


You gotta have the work for them, they aren't lay abouts. If you needed the motivation to get out for a 5-10km run every day though, forget the treadmill and get the kelpie. I used to take my cross kelpie/collie out running, I'd be on the bike and it'd still do it effortlessly.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

more so hesitating because i don't know it's age, could be very old, and i don't want to have a pet that dies right after i start bonding with it.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, there'd be a reason it's free.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I've still got shepherds on my block out of town. And no mate, they knew they were in the wrong. We bred shepherds for the force


Sending two Shepard pups to Western Australia is hardly breeding for the force. Cool story though.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

i'd advise rereading what he said when he mentioned western australia.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Sending two Shepard pups to Western Australia is hardly breeding for the force. Cool story though.


Do you know what the percentage is that make the force champ?? Obviously not but you don't need to come at my posts with half arsed replies. My 2 is 2 more than you've ever done or will do and you've obviously never evened owned a shepherd. But keep on trucking cob.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i'd advise rereading what he said when he mentioned western australia.


Why is that tuatara, what do you think I missed?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Not disagreeing with you, Oshkii. Dog breeders/showers have been known to do some dodgy things. Ever been to a dog show? Seriously, I've never seen so much hair spray and talcum powder. However, the main reason for the change in the look of the GSD's is the hip dysplasia, partly (mostly?) due to the overbreeding of the dog lines.



All good pinefamily. Yes, I've been to one dog show and never went back. I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with you in regards to their structure changing to breed away from hip dysplasia, however. But to be honest, I'd rather discuss reptiles as dogs don't really interest me anymore.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Do you know what the percentage is that make the force champ?? Obviously not but you don't need to come at my posts with half arsed replies. My 2 is 2 more than you've ever done or will do and you've obviously never evened owned a shepherd. But keep on trucking cob.


It doesn't matter what percentage makes it or whether I have owned a Shepard or not, I am not the one making claims about breeding for the force. I like factual statements and if I see something I believe to not be factual I will comment.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Believe what you want. Believe the earth is flat and the moon is made out of cheese. It affects me not at all. 2 of my pups worked on the force. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 8, 2017)

no, the earth is obviously hexagonal and on the shell of a giant sea turtle swimming through the invisible sea that is what scientists try and hide as simply "the universe", don't be fooled by the earth is round or flat statements, they're just to hide the illuminati's evil plan.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's something else for you to choose not to believe... I have a good mate in WA a halfcast aboriginal man named Malcolm who is a very gifted wood worker/craftsman. His specialty is making grandfather clocks from Western Australian Jarrah. He and I worked on a clock together many years ago which was specifically chosen for and now stands proudly in parliament house.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 9, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Their form has changed to avoid the hip problems endemic to the breed.


Maybe not so much their form but rather selective breeding by x-raying pups and selecting the ones with the strongest hip structure for future breeding.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 9, 2017)

I’d prefer hulk the pit bull over a Herman shepherd any day of the week  or any other beefy dog, German shepherd are made for chasing and holding someone on the run.. won’t stop a gun unfortunately

I still love German shepherds as a family pet though <3

Especially for a 12,000$ turtle which if it has a price, you aren’t the only one with one?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2017)

Apart from our current little bitser, we've nearly always had blueys. Great loyal dogs. Our last one used to remember where other dogs lived when I took him for a walk; he'd start pulling on the lead two or three houses away.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 9, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I’d prefer hulk the pit bull over a Herman shepherd any day of the week  or any other beefy dog, German shepherd are made for chasing and holding someone on the run.. won’t stop a gun unfortunately
> 
> I still love German shepherds as a family pet though <3
> 
> Especially for a 12,000$ turtle which if it has a price, you aren’t the only one with one?


Exactly... these dogs might've worked well a few years back, but a discreet revolver will take up to six down easy without even reloading. Technology has overtaken the usefulness of these animals, and even though they might be loyal and try and fight, they can't stop a guy who wants their hands on your solid gold turtle.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

Come and meet my dogs and see how you go Rambo, bring your revolver too. Lol No locks no cameras just you vs the sheps. Those are odds I like. Don't let fear stop you... I don't have a solid gold turtle but I do have some solid gold I could throw in as incentive for you? No guts no glory. 
[doublepost=1512767020,1512766888][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> I’d prefer hulk the pit bull over a Herman shepherd any day of the week  or any other beefy dog, German shepherd are made for chasing and holding someone on the run.. won’t stop a gun unfortunately
> 
> I still love German shepherds as a family pet though <3
> 
> Especially for a 12,000$ turtle which if it has a price, you aren’t the only one with one?


No pit bull would stop a gun either not to mention when compared to a German shepherd, a pit bull has about as much intelligence as a boiled lettuce leaf. I'll take a German shepherd over a sh*t bull any day as a family pet and security system. 
[doublepost=1512767182][/doublepost]


pinefamily said:


> Our last one used to remember where other dogs lived when I took him for a walk; he'd start pulling on the lead two or three houses away.


That's pretty much what any and every dog will Do. My Jack's even do that.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2017)

Is there anything you don't know?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

you guys are gonna shut this thread down, just wait for rob to get on :0. also, why name calling a dog just because people bred them for different stuff than shepherds? it's like those people who call exotics ugly etc just because we can't have them, bet they wouldn't call most that irl, and both pitbulls and shepherds can make awesome pets or guard dogs, one just has a bad unfair rep.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Is there anything you don't know?


About my own situation and animals?? No. Although there seems to be several people here suggesting that "nothing will stop a thief" locks and cameras will trump dogs yada yada... "shepherds are useless animals" people seem to know my situation better than me it seems lol interesting. Seems like plenty of people here are just commenting because they disagree with what I have going on but it's easy to talk the talk... if you're all believing what you're saying, come and walk the walk. That's all.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

no one has said any dog isn't useful, Scutella-?? just said that as guard dogs compared to modern technology they are useless for that.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

Modern technology watches and records a crime taking place. A descent animal/s will prevent it.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 9, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Maybe not so much their form but rather selective breeding by x-raying pups and selecting the ones with the strongest hip structure for future breeding.


The Police in NSW mostly breed their own Shepherds because of problems they had with other sources not having the right character and natural aggression for police work. They have to be unaffected by distractions like explosions, gunshots, vehicles, crowds and be able to jump and climb obstacles. Shepherds are the dog of choice for police work because of their athletic ability and they are have a better attention span and are exceptionally intelligent and easy to train.
Their natural protective instinct towards their handler is easily developed to search for and secure bad guys.
Only problem as a pet is the protective instinct sometimes has to be trained so not to be overprotective of your kids against other kids just playing. It's a natural instinct for them but they have to be well socialised and understand their place in the family "pack"


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

also, did you know what the most expensive lizard/reptile sold for? probably not, making that statement irrelevent and false.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

When they have home security cameras that fire 50mm rounds for the general public, maybe I'll consider switching up.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 9, 2017)

I’m not doubting the ability of your German shepherd, im saying it won’t stop someone who wants your turtles.

Just like the Blackbutt incident, a well prepared thief will get what they want, observe over a time and then take advantage, we have had our backside neighbour throw over a raw chicken with X-poison. For no reason.

What makes you think someone won’t shoot your dogs in the head when they find out you have a one of a kind turtle... which was your first mistake. especially after you post pictures with your name as a watermark(ish). Now people have your name, and with a little search ALL your information such as number, address, etc etc. the internet really isn’t the best place to boast about your “situation” because someone’s gonna challenge it, and it won’t be good.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

Again mate it's already well known. I don't know why you think this is new info and that I've just opened myself up for a criminal invasion. Lol anyway, this has given me some laughs. Dont worry about me or my turtles or anything else... we're perfectly fine. I appreciate your concerns though but yeah... Nevermind.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 9, 2017)

I know it's a different breed and enemy, 
But Americans are obsessed with the great Pyrenees dogs (and boy, do I love them) for protection for themselves and animals against everything from armed people (many more armed people there lol), mountain lions, wolves etc. 

There's definitely a lot to be said for the right dogs.

I can see how the dogs are probably the right protection available. 
Realistically there isn't a whole lot more you could do beyond a purpose built facility with guards....which is clearly not particularly obtainable. 

I too would put a lot of faith in the correct dog/s.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

^^^ totally agree. Dogs are the best option for home security.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

great pyrenees are awesome dogs, actually looks like "dogs".


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2017)

APS will be bringing out the following attire to those in this thread dedicated to protecting the world from behind a keyboard screen...







On a side note, this thread is going downhill fast, lets keep it clean and on topic and stop the "Ï am holier than thou attitudes". All it achieves is to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

how much?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm covered.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 9, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I'm covered. View attachment 322210


You need an aldab tortoise, literally a walking tank


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah they are impressive creatures.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 9, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Again mate it's already well known. I don't know why you think this is new info and that I've just opened myself up for a criminal invasion. Lol anyway, this has given me some laughs. Dont worry about me or my turtles or anything else... we're perfectly fine. I appreciate your concerns though but yeah... Nevermind.


To me and I think everybody else at this forum, it is not already known. Undesirable people that may frequent some sites (here) may not frequent other sites (AFT) where you have posted this information before and this opens you up for trouble. Take from it what you will but I for one wouldn't be putting my information out there so readily if I had one of a kind animals.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone and everyone in the turtle scene knows... All good.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheesh.....

This forum has just about everything covered.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> When they have home security cameras that fire 50mm rounds for the general public, maybe I'll consider switching up.


Now that's something I'd be interested in !!
[doublepost=1512801642,1512797178][/doublepost]I am about to build an outdoor enclosure for our lacie's but our security ATM is a couple of chooks,so auto-fire 50mm submachine guns sounds good to me,might get rid of the feral cats too.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Now that's something I'd be interested in !!


Yeah, they'd be the only cameras worth having. Modern tech is a joke... you see someone with mass locks and cameras and it just screams "valuable sh*t worth stealing and I've got the equipment to record you doing it... which will be useless if you are wearing a hoodie or balaclava" the only cameras worth having are dash cams. They might actually save you some $$$.

Some people's comments about a dog won't stop a bullet lol seriously... this is Australia... people are carrying an oxy to torch some useless locks before going Rambo with an AK47 on someone's dogs.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2017)

I think we need to get a grip on what 50mm ammo is.

No one is holding a gun that is firing it nor is a camera.

A naval inshore patrol vessel on the other hand maybe....


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 9, 2017)

Cameras are a very valuable security tool. I know of armed robbers that have been convicted based on the shoes they were wearing at the time of the robbery.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

I know of plenty that aren't ever convicted. And then there's those that are and just get wrist slapped and sent on their way. A camera is as useful as the justice system which we all know is useless.. gimme a few good dogs any day and some good old vigilante justice.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2017)

Just sayin...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 9, 2017)

A camera didn't help that bloke. Lol


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 9, 2017)

The best defence is layered security so it takes bad guys a long time to get to the goodies with risk increasing all the time.
My neighbours and I have street cameras that will record any suspicious activity like casing the place. Then there are high perimeter walls and fences that will require ladders, then the german shepherds that hopefully have been trained not to touch anything thrown over the fence, they are alerted by the black cockatoos that are super sensitive to any new or unusual activity in the vicinity. Even if they get past the dogs they will be on CCTV all the time, I can pick up any of this vision from my phone. Next are more gates, security shutters and very secure laminated glass windows and deadlocked doors, any entry here triggers the monitored alarm including images to my phone, I can hear conversations and talk back.
Behind my garage door is a wall with another door and both doors to my reptile area are locked. Get inside and there are more cameras and alarm sensors and all the snake cages are locked so the glass will have to be smashed one at a time.
A lot of time will have elapsed to get this far and either I, my very large neighbour or the police will be on the scene.
In addition there are some unconventional security measures in my snake room that will be the bad guys worst nightmare.
Not everyone can or will want to go to this trouble, I purchased the right sort of property in the first place with a lot of security in place and don't have a lot of people coming and going.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> The best defence is layered security so it takes bad guys a long time to get to the goodies with risk increasing all the time.
> My neighbours and I have street cameras that will record any suspicious activity like casing the place. Then there are high perimeter walls and fences that will require ladders, then the german shepherds that hopefully have been trained not to touch anything thrown over the fence, they are alerted by the black cockatoos that are super sensitive to any new or unusual activity in the vicinity. Even if they get past the dogs they will be on CCTV all the time, I can pick up any of this vision from my phone. Next are more gates, security shutters and very secure laminated glass windows and deadlocked doors, any entry here triggers the monitored alarm including images to my phone, I can hear conversations and talk back.
> Behind my garage door is a wall with another door and both doors to my reptile area are locked. Get inside and there are more cameras and alarm sensors and all the snake cages are locked so the glass will have to be smashed one at a time.
> A lot of time will have elapsed to get this far and either I, my very large neighbour or the police will be on the scene.
> ...


Good on you,for your security setup;I live in the burbs and have to make do with what I can.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> The best defence is layered security so it takes bad guys a long time to get to the goodies with risk increasing all the time.
> My neighbours and I have street cameras that will record any suspicious activity like casing the place. Then there are high perimeter walls and fences that will require ladders, then the german shepherds that hopefully have been trained not to touch anything thrown over the fence, they are alerted by the black cockatoos that are super sensitive to any new or unusual activity in the vicinity. Even if they get past the dogs they will be on CCTV all the time, I can pick up any of this vision from my phone. Next are more gates, security shutters and very secure laminated glass windows and deadlocked doors, any entry here triggers the monitored alarm including images to my phone, I can hear conversations and talk back.
> Behind my garage door is a wall with another door and both doors to my reptile area are locked. Get inside and there are more cameras and alarm sensors and all the snake cages are locked so the glass will have to be smashed one at a time.
> A lot of time will have elapsed to get this far and either I, my very large neighbour or the police will be on the scene.
> ...



I couldn't be bothered typing this much to make my point.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 10, 2017)

100th post of the thread!..Most of such discussing the security of some of the rarest turtles there are and dogs.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry to disagree with your summation of the thread Imported_tuatara, but it really had little to do with “rarest turtles and dogs”. There were some worthwhile points made on security, but sadly the value of these tended to be lost amongst the more ridiculous comments passed as ‘chest-beating' or thoughtlessly, as a result of the game of one-upmanship being played out.

So why did it go this way? IMO there are lots of reasons... reacting to perceived personas, making gross generalisations that should allow for differing individual circumstances but don’t, ‘digging-in’ and blithely refusing to give ground thereafter, having to get in the last word, be it written or graphic and a lack of humility. 

It is really important to state here that the above criticisms do not apply in part or full to all participants in the discussion. (It should also be said that I have been guilty of some of the above myself at various times.) It is when reading a thread like this, which should provide clear worthwhile comments and advice to assist members, when I really feel for Stuart and what he is doing…

It was closed while I was constructing my post above. Had I directly typed in my response it would have been registered. However, my two finger typing skills are abysmal, hence I construct most of my posts in Word and then cut and paste. I explained that (in essence) to Stuart and asked that he consider allowing me to enter my post given those circumstances. To his credit he has done so.

I would suggest that whether the thread remains open is dependent upon the nature of any further posts. If they are frivolous or along the lines of the latter part of the thread then I would expect the thread to be concluded, as these sorts of posts are of no positive value to the wider readership.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2017)

I echo your sentiments above, Bluetongue1. Well put.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2017)

So what were the worthwhile points made on security?

· CCTV has its limitations. For those criminals who know it is there and where it is ahead of time, it is not likely to be effective.
· Monitored silent alarms can be effective in catching the culprits in the act.
· Dogs are an effective warning device and potential deterrent on premises that are occupied e.g. the family home.
· Trained guard dogs will not take baits and will take down and hold intruders.
· German Shepherds are an excellent choice for a family watch dog due to their natural behaviours which can be maximised by appropriate training.
· For highly valuable collections, layered security is very effective (refer post #97).

From my reading, most reptile thefts target easily stolen animals that can then be readily off-loaded to provide money for drugs. Targeting of a particular animal appears to be a rarity for it generally requires a buyer ahead of time to make it worthwhile. This is different from the theft of multiple animals of a particular nature that are considered highly desired in the trade.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 10, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> CCTV has its limitations. For those criminals who know it is there and where it is ahead of time, it is not likely to be effective.
> · Monitored silent alarms can be effective in catching the culprits in the act.
> · Dogs are an effective warning device and potential deterrent on premises that are occupied e.g. the family home.
> · Trained guard dogs will not take baits and will take down and hold intruders.
> · German Shepherds are an excellent choice for a family watch dog due to their natural behaviours which can be maximised by appropriate training.


Totally agree.


----------

